# San Clemente Island Goat babies



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

These little cuties appeared on Christmas morning to my complete surprise! Apparently my buck had a "wardrobe malfunction" involving his anti-mating apron..... The first one is a doeling & the second one with the black cape is a buckling. Doing their part to get our rare breed's population up to 800!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been waiting for these photos  They are adorable


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry for duplicate pictures--I haven't figured out how to delete them.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you Suzanne! This breed is kind of fun because as soon as you see their markings you know if they are a boy or a girl!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

OK this one is just so cute I have to post it full size!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OOOOOH, AAAAAH!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the pictures.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome, no getting genders wrong there.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is awesome, no getting genders wrong there.


Are there other breeds like that?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cute meter just went bonkers.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

catharina said:


> Are there other breeds like that?


None that I know of.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

You want to get to 800? what are you at


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

goat girls said:


> You want to get to 800? what are you at


Oh, that's the total breed population! Ha, I'm not even sure I'd want a herd that big! Last I heard there were over 700 registered. I have 4 of them, not counting the new twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

catharina said:


> I have 4 of them, not counting the new twins.


Ehh. 4 of them, 400 of them, What's a couple of decimal points amongst friends?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really? The markings are "sex-linked" like in some poultry breeds? Interesting!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful beautiful!!! Congrats on your precious kids!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats cool that youre helping the breed grow, must feel pretty important. The markings are so interesting


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute! That's pretty interesting about the breed!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

There is an article in the Jan/Feb issue of Goat Journal about the breed! The last 3 photographs are my goats! Very excited! One of the breeders is a member of the Livestock Conservancy & posted the article there. She said it got them 5 new members! I'm so thrilled!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

That's awesome!! Congratulations!
How did you get interested in them in the first place? What tipped you over the edge & made you decide to plunge in?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

My daughter got 2 Alpine does for her FFA project & she ended up making cheese every other day, & we still had to buy a new freezer to hold all the milk! Then I saw a herd of San Clementes at an heirloom vegetable festival. They were so pretty & smallish, & the main thing you do with them is try to make lots of kids--which we had already decided was our favorite part of goating! Then I learned that the bucks don't stink much, & got what turned out to be horrible advice, that the bucks could just live with the herd like they did back on the island. Well, they can if you think it's OK for your does to kid every 6 months!!

So we sold the Alpines (I still miss them!) & took the plunge about 4 years ago! The buck is kind of a challenge but as long as his anti-breeding apron stays on things are manageable. My daughter lost interest in goats but by then I was addicted!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

catharina said:


> There is an article in the Jan/Feb issue of Goat Journal about the breed! The last 3 photographs are my goats! Very excited! One of the breeders is a member of the Livestock Conservancy & posted the article there. She said it got them 5 new members! I'm so thrilled!


I saw this post and had to go look at the article. That is awesome!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

catharina said:


> There is an article in the Jan/Feb issue of Goat Journal about the breed! The last 3 photographs are my goats!


That is WAY COOL. I'm unfamiliar with that magazine. Is the article available online?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you have any recent pictures of the babies?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I have only been able to find the article online so far. I have a link to it on Facebook, Rio Nido San Clementes. Just ignore silly kitten videos & progressive politics posts! You can also find it on the magazine's website; I think it's countrysidenetwork.com Also, the writer just contacted me & said the paper version left out most of the photos anyway!

I don't have any recent kid photos; the weather has been so dreary. I need to get new ones & put an ad for them on Craigslist anyway, so thanks for the reminder!


----------

